# Your thoughts on this setup for my home theater



## ajonline (Jun 4, 2007)

Can someone let me know if speakercraft speakers are going to make a good surround system. I am looking for the best possible sound system. Let me know if you would change anything or do anything different or if the price is good. Would you recommend getting ceiling speakers for the front and center channel or should I get a standalone speakers would it sound better? This system is going to be a 7.1 channel system. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks

Surround System In Basement

Onkyo Surround Receiver w/ Zone 2 preout & pandora Product Labor
7 X 100 watts per channel $630.00 $75.00
pro hdmi w/ internet - to TV $70.00 $30.00
HD Sat Box $25.00
pro 6 foot hdmi w/ internet - satellite $25.00
Game System $25.00
pro 6 foot hdmi w/ internet - game $25.00
1 paid speakercraft AIM 7 Two Round Ceiling Speakers $400.00
1 Single Speakercraft AIM7 Center Speaker - $200.00
(1) pair speakercraft CRS6 zero found ceiling speakers - $230.00
(1) pair speakercraft CRS6 zero found ceiling speakers - $230.00
(1) Velodyne Subwoofer - 12" powered & Active $500.00

Mech Room
Niles ZR-6 $1900.00 $150.00

workout room
Niles Solo-6 MD (keypad w/Meta Data Display) $280.00 $50.00
(1) pair SpeakerCraft AIM 7 Two Round Ceiling Spkrs $400.00 $50.00


Bonfire Pit
SC Rock Speakers $350.00 $150.00
Niles Solo-6 MD (keypad w/Meta Data Display) $280.00 $50.00



This is the quote for just the wiring.

LOWER LEVEL Product & Labor

MAIN AREA
Wire for 7.1 Surround Sound - Locations of speakers TBD 195.00
Wire for Keypad & Speakers for this room 75.00
Satellite TV wiring (Coax 2, Cat-5 1 & Phone 1) 75.00 75.00
Conduit for Future 50.00 75.00
Control & Power for possible iPad Wall Mag Mount 20.00 75.00
Move & Add 1 Vac Inlet 50.00 150.00
MECHANICAL ROOM
All House Wires back to here

BEDROOM / WORKOUT
Wire for Keypad & Speakers for this room 75.00

YARD / LAKE

ENTERTAINMENT AREA (Home-run TBD)
Existing Conduit in place (Needs to be brought into house) 20.00 75.00
Wire for Keypad, Network Antenna & Speakers for out here 35.00 95.00

HOT TUB AREA
Wire for Keypad & Speakers out here 75.00
Conduit for Future 49.17 75.00

MAIN AREA

GREAT ROOM
Make sure there is the possiblity to get wires here 75.00

INVESTMENT SUMMARY:
Equipment 299.17
Estimated Installation 1,115.00
Sales tax 100.83

Total Change Order 1,515.00


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Have you listened to those speakers? Don't purchase any speakers you havent listened to.

Are you looking for the best possible surround system, or the best you can get for $1500?

Between my mains and my center channel in my main surround system, its $3500 alone....I always recommend standalone speakers and not in-walls for at least the fronts and center....


----------



## ajonline (Jun 4, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Have you listened to those speakers? Don't purchase any speakers you havent listened to.
> 
> Are you looking for the best possible surround system, or the best you can get for $1500?
> 
> Between my mains and my center channel in my main surround system, its $3500 alone....I always recommend standalone speakers and not in-walls for at least the fronts and center....


$1500 was just for the wiring the total system is over $10k but that is more then just the surround sound. I haven't listened to them yet there isn't many box stores left that has home audio to demo.


----------

